# 2013 Cruze clutch clicking.



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

When they changed the transmission, they did something wrong. This isn't normal. Yeah, take it back and have them fix it.


----------



## SkyhawkCaptain (Jan 4, 2017)

Lol ****. I can almost feel my wife's "I told you so" stare now. I have owned the car for just over one month and drove it a total of six days with the rest in a loaner while mine was worked on. I'm starting to miss my Honda with 200k on it lol.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

SkyhawkCaptain said:


> Lol ****. I can almost feel my wife's "I told you so" stare now. I have owned the car for just over one month and drove it a total of six days with the rest in a loaner while mine was worked on. I'm starting to miss my Honda with 200k on it lol.


Sounds like they didn't do a good job with the transmission replacement, not sure if that has anything to do with the Cruze without knowing the root cause.

Sucks you shafted with problems off the bat. I got a 2013 with 22k miles, now have 38k no issues and it is tuned and beat to **** (heck) like I am purposefully trying to break it beat on, I am running the Manual gearbox. In the Fall, my close friend picked up a 2014 automatic, and he loves it no issues so far.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Sucks you shafted with problems off the bat. I got a 2013 with 22k miles, now have 38k no issues and it is tuned and beat to **** (heck) like I am purposefully trying to break it beat on, I am running the Manual gearbox.


Careful - the flywheels are fragile, as are the transmission bearings.

If you haven't changed the fluid yet, or aren't sure that it's filled properly, now would be a good time to do it. Synchomesh or a 75W-90 fluid (see threads elsewhere on the forum) are recommended over the GM stuff, and you'll need 2.5 qts. Correct fill level will (we think) keep the 5-6 shaft bearings alive.


----------



## SkyhawkCaptain (Jan 4, 2017)

Since they installed a new tranny would chevy have filled the fluid to the new levels? I really like the design and features of the first gen Cruze ( I had a 2017 Cruze as a loaner and I thought it looked like a weird Honda Civic) and I hope that this is just a few teething problems. I can't afford for something major to go to crap.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SkyhawkCaptain said:


> Since they installed a new tranny would chevy have filled the fluid to the new levels? I really like the design and features of the first gen Cruze ( I had a 2017 Cruze as a loaner and I thought it looked like a weird Honda Civic) and I hope that this is just a few teething problems. I can't afford for something major to go to crap.


I think it should be filled with ~2.4 qts, if they looked up the fill spec.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-g...gms-updated-m32-fluid-fill-specification.html


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Careful - the flywheels are fragile, as are the transmission bearings.
> 
> If you haven't changed the fluid yet, or aren't sure that it's filled properly, now would be a good time to do it. Synchomesh or a 75W-90 fluid (see threads elsewhere on the forum) are recommended over the GM stuff, and you'll need 2.5 qts. Correct fill level will (we think) keep the 5-6 shaft bearings alive.


Thanks for sharing that insight. I expect to do a clutch soon (almost to 40k), so you're comment here is going to cost me a lot now since I can justify an aluminum flywheel with that knowledge. 

I went to RP Synchromax with the higher fill level, just after purchasing the vehicle

Would not be opposed to going thicker, especially if that helps the 1-2 shift grind issue, which I have not done in a long time because I have slowed down and reduced force on that gear change.


----------

